# anyone put audi tt seats in mk4?



## l3urton10 (Nov 30, 2004)

finally did it here it is... cars alittle dirty and just took a few night shots but u get the idea.. after i detail the leather and the rest of the interior.. o man its liek a hole new car... ps heat and airbags hook right up and work amazing



























_Modified by l3urton10 at 6:08 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: anyone put audi tt seats in mk4? (l3urton10)*

Shouldn't they just bolt in?


----------



## l3urton10 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: anyone put audi tt seats in mk4? (WhiteG60)*

bolted threw the frame with fat washers and lock nuts.... check em out


----------



## tarbellb (Apr 29, 2005)

hey, any more photos of the install, or back seats? im getting ready to do this.


----------

